# Hello again, old friends and new



## The Raver (Jan 21, 2011)

Yes, yes, it's me.  Older, crankier (if that's even possible), and believe it or not, completely, 100% legal.  Oh, I'm on HRT (200mg of Cyp every two weeks), probably because I scoffed at PCT back in the day and permanently threw my HPTA axis out of whack, but considering the, um, _experiments_ let's call them that I performed on myself in the late 90's and early '00s (I mean, how do you test a theory that 1mcg of Cytomel per lb. of targeted LBM is optimal?  Who _else_ is going to try it to see?), so much DNP at one point that I spent four nights in the hospital (I ordered 200mg caps and was delivered 400mg caps by the vendor. Try taking two of those a day -- The stuff _is_ basically poison, you know).

Jugs from IP with who knows _what_ the hell in them.  Tabs from IP that would only work if you "crashed" them with your teeth before swallowing.   For God's sake, I can't even remember how many of Animal's Fina kits I brewed up to make home made Trenbolone.

And yet when I see my doctor these days, my labs are perfect for a 35 year old, not to mention the 46 year old dinosaur I am (except for Test levels of course -- The first time I had them checked they were 196ng/dl, and the dock reared back in horror and said I had the test level of a 12-year old girl.  And, of course, he's a little aggravated when I ask to take a look at them myself, and make some snide comment or another about SBGH values, refuse to take Lipitor because its sides are worse than the worst case of Deca dick I ever had.  One, he's snotty because I _can_ read the labs (something I recommend every former, current, and future gearhead learn to do as soon as possible -- Take your health into your OWN hands as much as possible), and two, he's snotty because I dare to disagree with him on meds he prescribes, either because I've already read up on them and know there's a better alternative, or because I've never heard of the damned pill and want some time to go read up on it before buying / taking it.

So yeah, all of you who predicted I'd fuck myself up eventually were right...but you were wrong about *what* I'd fuck up -- Turns out I screwed my natural test production and had to go on HRT.  Not such a bad thing really...I still get to feel like I'm juicing, but my source is Walgreens.  But my thyroid? Perfect.

Old friends feel free to ping me, my email addy is in my profile.  Old and new haters don't bother...no time for cyberarguments these days, regardless of how fun they are.

So hello again, everyone.  It's good to be back, and yeah, as a matter of fact, I _have_ missed you.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 21, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*The Raver* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## ExtremePeptide (Jan 21, 2011)

Welcome Raver! Great group here!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 21, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

wp


----------



## big60235 (Jan 21, 2011)

Welcome back on board


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 21, 2011)

Welcome back Raver, glad you missed us enough to come back.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 21, 2011)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## lokster (Jan 21, 2011)

Welcome back


----------



## The Raver (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank each and every one of you from the bottom of my heart, honestly.  It's going to take some time to adjust to being one of the "old men" of the board, but I'm sure you'll all smack my wrist firmly with a ruler (or force me to knit an extra quilt or something) if I get out of line.

I actually have a ton of questions for you all, and some pretty good prohormone stories from when I was just learning to behave (and more recently), so I hope to be productive, not aggravating  as was my wont.

Yes indeed -- I don't think I remember a single handle in this thread, but by-God I missed the community, so I did indeed miss you all, even if we've never met.  It feels like coming home after a long, hard, trip for work...I'm ready to have some fun.


----------

